# Canadian Bacon rounds...pizza style



## jkraft (Jan 11, 2022)

Has anyone made some style of the Hormel pizza style Canadian bacon rounds? My wife has asked me to make some like this. I usually just do up the pork loin style but would like to do the small rounds. Wondering if I just do the same cure on a pork loin or even a pork butt cut up for BBB and grind then stuff and smoke? Or does anyone have a recipe using ground pork with different spices for a Canadian style bacon round? I have looked as much as i can and have not found anything that I am looking for. Thanks!


----------

